# Conan O'Brien?



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a HUGE fan!

Does anyone know the breeder that Conan got his Golden from? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe it is Birnam Woods.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It was Birnam Wood. That is Sylvia's son Andrew on the left. He and his friend drove from SF to NYC to deliver him. He is my Tommy's 1/2 brother - Gibson sons. We visited the O'Brien family and the dog when we were in NYC for Westminster. They were getting ready to move out to LA for the Tonight Show.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

nixietink said:


> I believe it is Birnam Woods.


Thanks!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Someone should send Conan an invite to the forum!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> It was Birnam Wood. That is Sylvia's son Andrew on the left. He and his friend drove from SF to NYC to deliver him. He is my Tommy's 1/2 brother - Gibson sons. We visited the O'Brien family and the dog when we were in NYC for Westminster. They were getting ready to move out to LA for the Tonight Show.


Thanks! Beautiful dogs! I knew Conan had a Golden, and couldn't find out the breeder he got him from. 

Is Conan as kind and humble as I've always thought he was?


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

MicheleKC87 said:


> Thanks! Beautiful dogs! I knew Conan had a Golden, and couldn't find out the breeder he got him from.
> 
> Is Conan as kind and humble as I've always thought he was?



Oh, I just got your visitor message on my page. I knew it! I love Conan!


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Someone should send Conan an invite to the forum!


I could send him a message on twitter, but he get's too many. He'd never see it.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mouth Off!: Birnam Wood, Conan O'Brien Family, Sport Mouth, and a Golden Retriever Puppy


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't Conan also have a golden named Hudson?


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Anlina said:


> Didn't Conan also have a golden named Hudson?


I think the second picture might be Hudson. Hudson was a puppy from a segment on "Late Night" back in the 90's. He adopted him after that.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

The Golden he has now is named Bosco, I believe.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes. Their Gibson son is Bosco, and the second photo was his first Golden, Hudson.


----------

